# FOR SALE : Warmachine/40k



## jayfitzhenry (Nov 10, 2013)

http://staffordgames.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1887

I'm selling some Necrons and Warmachine. If you're interested please follow link or contact me on [email protected]

When sold, we can either meet up at StaffordGames or you can pop by the house.

Many Thanks

Jay Fitzhenry


----------

